# So, how long does this 3 month growth spurt/sleep regression last?



## aliss

LO slept 7pm-7am every night with a 1am & 4am night feeding (an occasional 11pm feeding too).

Now he's up 11pm,2am,3am,4am,up at 530am. This has gone on for a week. How long is it a growth spurt and how long is it just sleep regression? He had growth spurt signs (fussiness, hunger) for the first 2-3 days but now he's just back to normal except at night :(


----------



## Tasha360

mine still wont sleep well now and shes 5 months, was fine untill the growth spurt xx


----------



## hivechild

For us, it was on and off up until around 6 1/2 months. It wasn't consistent but with growth spurts and developmental leaps overlapping or running one after the other, the lulls can be fleeting at times.

I'd love to tell you it will pass in a few days, and some people barely notice these things, but it wasn't like that for us, and better to expect the worst and hope for the best, and with luck, it will poss a lot easier than you expected!


----------



## lanaross

the three months one was nasty, I think it lasted about 1-2 weeks for us, it's all blur :) Waiting for the terrible six months now, soooo scared, kind of got used to sleeping all night since the last growth spurt passed.


----------



## jaybee

Are you sure LO is waking for food and not just out of habit? have you tried leaving them for a couple of minutes to see if they will settle back to sleep?

Tobi has been in and out of it for about three weeks. Some nights are terrible ... like last night... awake at 11pm and stayed awake until 2.30am! then some nights he sleeps right through only waking at 4am!


----------



## aliss

Tasha360 said:


> mine still wont sleep well now and shes 5 months, was fine untill the growth spurt xx

Oh no :(


----------



## aliss

hivechild said:


> For us, it was on and off up until around 6 1/2 months. It wasn't consistent but with growth spurts and developmental leaps overlapping or running one after the other, the lulls can be fleeting at times.
> 
> I'd love to tell you it will pass in a few days, and some people barely notice these things, but it wasn't like that for us, and better to expect the worst and hope for the best, and with luck, it will poss a lot easier than you expected!

Eek! :) I think that is what happening with us. There are very classic 4 month sleep regression signs and he's one week post term/16lbs so he tends to hit these things a bit earlier than usual anyways


----------



## aliss

lanaross said:


> the three months one was nasty, I think it lasted about 1-2 weeks for us, it's all blur :) Waiting for the terrible six months now, soooo scared, kind of got used to sleeping all night since the last growth spurt passed.

Hoping for 1-2 weeks then!! Good luck with the next one! I wish he was 14 and a train wouldn't wake him


----------



## aliss

jaybee said:


> Are you sure LO is waking for food and not just out of habit? have you tried leaving them for a couple of minutes to see if they will settle back to sleep?
> 
> Tobi has been in and out of it for about three weeks. Some nights are terrible ... like last night... awake at 11pm and stayed awake until 2.30am! then some nights he sleeps right through only waking at 4am!

That I'm not sure about. I know he will continue crying but it does seem to be very consistent times.

Ugh, nothing worse than night waking and won't go back to sleep :(


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

really? Is there one?!
Our first only started settling at 3mths, first slept through at 15wks. He was 14days overdue..
Ella, again 2wks overdue, now 12wks is getting better with day sleep (always cat napped, now 4hrs) and has slept all night, 8hrs, since 6wks.
Hope we dont get it! Haha.


----------



## aliss

ouchwithNo.2 said:


> really? Is there one?!
> Our first only started settling at 3mths, first slept through at 15wks. He was 14days overdue..
> Ella, again 2wks overdue, now 12wks is getting better with day sleep (always cat napped, now 4hrs) and has slept all night, 8hrs, since 6wks.
> Hope we dont get it! Haha.

Apparently there is a classic 4 month sleep regression as well as a 3 month growth spurt. Not sure what is going on really, all I know is that I'm tired, LOL :coffee:


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

yikes! I hope we dont get it...
Lucky for us we have yet to have a sleepless night from Ella, even a newborn she would do 4hrs at night.
We are in for it if she changes!
Pretend I never read this.. I hope it gets better for you fast! x


----------



## hivechild

aliss said:


> ouchwithNo.2 said:
> 
> 
> really? Is there one?!
> Our first only started settling at 3mths, first slept through at 15wks. He was 14days overdue..
> Ella, again 2wks overdue, now 12wks is getting better with day sleep (always cat napped, now 4hrs) and has slept all night, 8hrs, since 6wks.
> Hope we dont get it! Haha.
> 
> Apparently there is a classic 4 month sleep regression as well as a 3 month growth spurt. Not sure what is going on really, all I know is that I'm tired, LOL :coffee:Click to expand...

There's a growth spurt as well as a leap in developmental growth at 3 months/12 weeks, followed shortly thereafter by a potentially long and rocky lead up to another leap at 19 weeks (by due date, not birth date), which is the culprit behind the 4 month sleep regression.

If you haven't yet got it, i highly recommend reading the book, 'The Wonder Weeks.' :thumbup:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla hasn't been sleeping through the last 4 days or so, she keeps waking up and then seems to enjoy staying awake and making loud noises :dohh:...I really hope it'll pass and won't last. things were great before.


----------



## aliss

HE SLEPT LAST NIGHT!!!! :thumbup:

9pm-1:30am (feed), 1:30am-5:00am (feed), up at 6:15am

Oh, I feel so refreshed today :kiss: Hope it wasn't a fluke! Last night was horrific before bed, he had such bad gas pains that he was red, screeching, and tears flowing (I couldn't stop crying either). He might have just been exhausted, who knows.


----------



## xxEMZxx

Liam has started playing up the odd night for past week waking up for a feed and is eating 7 every 3 hours in the day, I try upping it to 8 so he stretches for 4 hours but he aint having it lol. He is 3 1/2 months.


----------



## RedRose

aliss said:


> HE SLEPT LAST NIGHT!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 9pm-1:30am (feed), 1:30am-5:00am (feed), up at 6:15am
> 
> Oh, I feel so refreshed today :kiss: Hope it wasn't a fluke! Last night was horrific before bed, he had such bad gas pains that he was red, screeching, and tears flowing (I couldn't stop crying either). He might have just been exhausted, who knows.

Yay! Well done little man!

We had a crap night, she was on and off every half an hour from 12-5am.:coffee:

I'm keeping the faith that was the last night of it though! Ha ha


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

hmmm.. U know what, sleeping is still all good but suddenly little miss piggy is drowning 7oz every 3hrs!! Used to be 5oz..
She screamed after a bottle and wanted more. Thats 42oz in 24hrs..surely thats not good? (shes 12wks and 11lb 10oz and under 50th cent)...


----------

